# Wesendonck Lieder Recordings



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

What recordings of Wagner's _Wesendonck Lieder _ do you like?


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Christa Ludwig with Klemperer/Philharmonia is probably the best I know.


----------



## MrMeatScience (Feb 15, 2015)

I prefer these songs with piano, and my go-to version is Maureen Forrester's with Michael Raucheisen, which is available on Audite.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

flamencosketches said:


> Christa Ludwig with Klemperer/Philharmonia is probably the best I know.


Yes Ludwig is one of the very best, Flagstad has a great set that is kinda hidden away on a Wagner scences/arias collection CD, entire CD is magic


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

My two favorites:








Leonard Bernstein/Eileen Farrell








Otto Klemperer/Christa Ludwig


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

realdealblues said:


> My two favorites:
> 
> View attachment 142323
> 
> Leonard Bernstein/Eileen Farrell


If you like Farrell, there's an earlier recording with Stokowski on this CD:


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Besides Flagstad and Ferrier, I like Nilsson.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

realdealblues said:


> My two favorites:
> 
> View attachment 142323
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the above rdb - I knew I had the Ludwig Klemperer somewhere but couldn't remember where.


----------

